# white spot question??



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

I have recently heard from somebody that has kept fish for years that once a tank has had white spot in it it should be rendered useless as there is no way of totally getting rid to the bacteria and it gets into the gravel and just kinda lurks there and once in the clean fresh tank with new water/fish - it can spread white spot again.

Is this true - will i nee4d a new tank before i can start again with fish for my daughter?

Gill
x


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

no, this is pretty much untrue, or at the most a huge stretch of the truth. White Spot will always lie dormant in stuff like gravel, there is nothing much you can do to stop this, but you wont need a new tank after every outbreak, that would just be silly. Hell, just imagine how many tanks dealers would have to go through if it were true XD

seriously, dont listen to them. just make sure you keep the fish's stress level to a minimum to minimise their chances of catching it again. stressed fish leads to sick fish!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

My husbands tank had an outbreak of white spot when he introduced new fish in the tank without QT'ing (a lesson for everyone there). He was able to successfully treat the fish in a hospital tank and hasn't had another outbreak since. That must have been a year ago.

As has already been said, keep stress levels low, don't skip water changes and make sure that you don't push the bio load.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

This is what annoys me, fishkeepers claim to be experienced through 'years of fishkeeping'; and yet trip up on the simplest things by blabbering on about complete myths.

Biologically, in an aquarium environment (which can never be 100% sterile), there is absolutely no way to eradicate any pathogenic microorganism from the tank; regardless of whether the fish have been exposed or not. Nearly all aquatic diseases exist in every natural body of water in minute background populations. It's only when fish become stressed due to adverse conditions that the back door on the immune system opens and the fish become infected.

Many pathogenic (disease-causing) 'micro-bugs' can even exist inside the fish themselves without the fish showing any obvious symptoms. Indeed, this is what several aquatic viruses do.

As mentioned, keep stress levels to the minimum, maintain good water conditions, quarantine any new fish and the odds of any disease manifesting itself are low. That is, of course, assuming the fish are healthy when you buy them.


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

ok thanks so much for that guys, im gona get it all set back up again and and might get a heater and have a betta in it  i know it will need to sit empty and be cycled and what not so just cant wait to get a fishy back in there 

off to give fishy tank another good scrub and fill with water 

Gill
x


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Whenever I am sterilizing a tank I use a bleach solution. Scrub and rinse until you can't smell the bleach anymore.


----------

